# Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) von EU abgewatscht



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) von EU abgewatscht​*
Wie die Kollegen von der Jagdseite, von Outfox-World, berichten, wurde die Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) in Brüssel für die deutschen Pläne zur Verschärfung der Pläne zur Einschränkung von Jagdtourismus angewatscht. 

ARTENSCHUTZ UND JAGDTOURISMUS: HENDRICKS IN BRÜSSEL ABGEWATSCHT

Auch wir berichteten bereits über die von einem Ex-NABU GF 
 "geführte" (ihrem Staatsekretär Flasbarth) Verbotsministerin der SPD:
Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten

Die gleiche Verbotsministerin mit dem gleichen NABU-Staatssekretär kennen Angler ja auch von dem Versuch, das Angeln in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ OHNE Jede wissenschaftlich nachvollziehbare Begründung zu verbieten und dies auch wie im hier geschilderten Fall bei den Jägern, ohne oder gegen das BMEL!

Das Zitat von Outfox-World spricht Bände und man kann es 1:1 anwenden auf die Problematik Angelverbote AWZ:


> _Mit großer Mehrheit der Mitgliedsstaaten wurde nunmehr der neue deutsche Antrag in Brüssel abgelehnt, auch von den Fachleuten der EU selbst. Nicht wissenschaftlich begründet, unnötig, zu bürokratisch und über die Köpfe der Betroffenen in Afrika hinweg, lauteten die Ablehnungsgründe._



*Der große Unterschied:*
Während Jagdverbände (national wie europäisch) gegen solche bürokratischen Verbotsfetischisten augenscheinlich erfolgreich Front machen und so das Schlimmste verhindern können, hat Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die kompetente Nicht/bzw.-2malAnglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV der Verbotsminsiterin Hendricks und ihrem wohl augenscheinlich Angler hassenden NABU-Staatsekretär Flasbarth noch in die Karten gespielt, wir berichteten:
DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!

Angelverbote AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.): Freie Bahn für Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD)

Schlimm dabei, dass diese Feinde der Angler, Jäger, Naturnutzer und der Landbevölkerung im Verbotsminsterium, dem Bundesumweltministerin, dennoch nichts einsehen, sondern ihren Kurs weiter fahren wollen, wie Outfox WWorld schreibt:
_



Ähnlich wie das NRW-Umweltministerium des inzwischen abgewählten Ministers Johannes Remmel von den Grünen scheint sich auch das Bundesumweltministerium mit einer Politik gegen Jäger und andere Naturnutzer profilieren zu wollen. Die Abgesandten kündigten jedenfalls nach der Ablehnung ihrer Vorlage an, dass sie sich weiter für eine Erschwerung der Trophäeneinfuhr einsetzen würden, und stellten einen neuen Antrag in Aussicht.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
--------------------------------------------​Wer hier immer noch glaubt, dass der Kuschelkurs vom DAFV und seinem Präsidium und Hauptamt gegenüber solchen Verbotsministerien und deren Taktgebern der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND, Greenpeace, PETA und Konsorten irgend etwas Positives für Angler oder das Angeln bringen könnte, der darf das gerne weiter.

Ich sage aber voraus, dass die eines Tages Abends als Angler einschlafen und am nächsten Morgen als Caster aufwachen werden. 

Ich gratuliere den Jägern zu ihrem Erfolg und Widerstand, auch wenn das nur eine Schlacht war, die gewonnen wurde, und leider nicht der Krieg!

Wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt!

Venceremos! 

Für Menschen und gegen immer mehr Verbote!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

